# Amazing Glow Sticks



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cheap, 8 hours use and probably re-usable forever?!?! I though I would share this with you, ordered myself some today

http://www.uvpaqlite.com/


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks awesome. Might have to order some of those


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Have some of the glow sticks that I got for the grandkids BOBs. They actually light longer than 8 hours if you put them in really strong light. The flat ones are awesome out camping to have a little light in the tent -- easy to pack, very light weight. Not a lot of light but enough to get around a bit. We sure like them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It's 404. got an alt-link?


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

Magus said:


> It's 404. got an alt-link?


Just go to your browser and type uvpaqlite.com


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice find! I plan on ordering some.


----------



## momwithaprep (Jul 20, 2012)

We got some of these at the last self-reliance expo in our area and love them! They really are amazingly bright and last a long time, and are rechargeable as opposed to typical glow sticks you toss after use!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

On the east coast folks lost power for three weeks and triple digit heat. (meaning bright sunny days)

Imagine putting the 8"x 15" mat of this stuff (one of their products) in the 
bathroom so dad doesn't "miss the mark".

Or one in the hallway ourside the bedroom etc.
The really cool part is how long they last. The down side
is they need a bright light source for a good while to recharge to "all night" status.
But the sun shines most places most days.
But they surely have a place in the "high tech" section of any preppers BOB.
The company needs a sample pack. One of each product to try out.


----------



## stcycly66 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have just ordered some - should be here tomorrow. Price was good, too. They do have a sample pack, but it doesn't have some of each product. Had 4 or 5 things in it, though.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

That does look interesting.
I may have to order a couple of them.
I especially like the mats.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks interesting. I'll get some later in season to see if we get enough daylite up here for them to work in winter.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

how to these differ from glow in the dark paint? aside from being impregnated plastics, i mean? brighter? longer lasting? I may need to get some to supplement my gitd paint, which is getting harder to find.


----------



## kayakprep (Jun 23, 2012)

These things are garbage they glow for a really short time and aren't that bright. Not worth the money at all.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Kayak, you have some?
That sux, seems like a good idea.

Any other reviews?


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

I did get several and they all seem to work great, I'm camping right now with them, would still definitely recommend


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kappydell said:


> how to these differ from glow in the dark paint?


Very different

http://www.tngun.com/uvpaqlite-review/



kayakprep said:


> These things are garbage they glow for a really short time and aren't that bright. Not worth the money at all.


Please write a thorough review similar to the link I just posted...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

That video is horrendously off centered.
sounds good though.


----------

